# Radeon Mobility e DRM

## bsolar

Il solito problema...

Per far andare DRI con la mia Radeon Mobility in Xfree 2.4.99.4 devo installare xfree-drm, essendo il DRM del mio kernel troppo vecchio (gentoo-2.4.20-r1).

Con il nuovo DRM DRI funziona senza problemi ma se faccio il logout da KDE il sistema si blocca su uno schermo nero e non mi resta che fare un hard reboot.

È una cosa molto fastidiosa...

Idee?

----------

## m.mascherpa

dunque,

premetto che sto usando la versione stabile di xfree,

la 4.2.1 con DRI. Fino a che ho utilizzato X senza

gdm ho avuto un problame simile al tuo: le console

a caratteri erano illeggibili durante l'esecuzione di X.

Forse è qualcosa di simile, tu usi qualche xdm, gdm o simili?

in realtà temo che la cosa vari molto da una scheda grafica

ad un'altra. Appena mi torna il portatile con la radeon faccio

una prova e ti so dire!  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

Con il vecchio Xfree il problema non si poneva perchè il DRM del kernel andava bene.

Il problema si presenta con KDM ma anche se faccio semplicemente startx e tento il reboot da un xterm mi s'incanta il sistema...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## MyZelF

Ho esattamente lo stesso problema con la mia Radeon Mobility 7500, e a quanto pare non siamo soli:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=39804&highlight=kde+logout

----------

## cerri

Non ho esperienze di kde, ma ho avuto rogne con il drm anck'io.

Non c'e' stato verso, ho dovuto scaricare e installare a mano i gatos.

Per info: come appare il vostro XF86Config? E che moduli (kernel) caricate?

----------

## Dani Tsevech

La mia radeon 7200 sotto Debian funzionava perfettamente, ora non ho ancora avuto modo di provarla in Gentoo, vi saprò dire in futuro, comunque, preso da una mia vecchia guida, per attivare l'accelerazione 3d innanzitutto compiliamo nel kernel il supporto per il direct rendering della nostra scheda video. Nota che deve essere compilato come MODULO!

Dopodichè sistemare XF86Config come segue:

Section "Module" aggiungere

Load "dri"

Load "glx"

E poi, più avanti, sistemare come segue.

Section "Device"

Identifier "Generic Video Card"

Driver "radeon"

VideoRam 65536

Option "UseFBDev" "true"

Verifichiamo il corretto funzionamento per mezzo del comando glxinfo, che dovrebbe riportare all'interno dell'output una riga come questa:

direct rendering: Yes

Dovrebbe funzionare per ogni scheda ati.

----------

## bsolar

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> La mia radeon 7200 sotto Debian funzionava perfettamente, ora non ho ancora avuto modo di provarla in Gentoo, vi saprò dire in futuro, comunque, preso da una mia vecchia guida, per attivare l'accelerazione 3d innanzitutto compiliamo nel kernel il supporto per il direct rendering della nostra scheda video. Nota che deve essere compilato come MODULO!
> 
> Dopodichè sistemare XF86Config come segue:
> 
> Section "Module" aggiungere
> ...

 

Ti ringrazio per la guida, ma da questo punto di vista non ho problemi. DRI viene abilitato, e funziona bene. L'unico problema è il freeze del sistema quando faccio il logout.

Nota che con Xfree 4.2 questo problema non si presentava.

Ho tentato modificando qualsiasi paramentro potenzialmente influente, dal framebuffer al kernel ecc... sembra proprio un problema di Xfree 4.3.

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Ups, avevo capito che non riuscivi ad impostare l'accelerazione 3d :/

----------

## cerri

Hai qualche errore in XFREE log?

----------

## bsolar

Niente di particolare... potete trovare il mio log come attachment a questo bugreport.

----------

## cerri

In effetti e' tutto pulitissimo.

Una cosa: hai provato con il DRM direttamente dal sito della GATOS?

Io ho risolto in quella maniera.

Inoltre, che moduli radeon (kernel) hai caricati?

----------

## Dani Tsevech

ATI Radeon 7000, output di glxinfo

stefano@sigil stefano $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

libGL error: failed to open DRM: Operation not permitted

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: VA Linux Systems, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 3.4.2

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x25 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x26 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x27 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x29 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2a 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

Con Debian il tutto funzionava, dove potrebbe essere il problema di Direct Rendering? Può essere dovuto al fatto che questa volta ho inserito i moduli glx e dri in XF86Config, assieme al device ati, pur senza aver scaricato i drivers da dri.sourceforge.net?

----------

## bsolar

Probabilmente devi emergere xfree-drm.

Attento che se hai Xfree 4.3 potresti incontrare problemi al logout grafico...

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Ecco, lo sapevo che faceva una puttanata, ho scaricato ed installato dri ed ora il monitor non funziona   :Confused:  vediam di risolvere...

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Wow, un lavoro di lusso, devo sicuramente emergere XFree e forse di nuovo pure il kernel, anche se sembra abbia fixato i moduli   :Cool:  Va beh, ne approfitto per mettere XFree 4.3 ed il supporto DRM   :Surprised: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

OK, ho sistemato a furia di birre e bestemmie   :Wink: 

stefano@sigil stefano $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: VA Linux Systems, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 3.4.2

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x25 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x26 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

Vediamo di far andare questa scheda video che in Debby andava senza problemi di sorta? Mi pare che bsolar abbia una radeon, se sa aiutarmi ad attivare il direct rendering   :Wink: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> OK, ho sistemato a furia di birre e bestemmie  
> 
> stefano@sigil stefano $ glxinfo
> 
> name of display: :0.0
> ...

 

Posta il tuo log di Xfree e le versioni in ballo...

----------

## Dani Tsevech

XFree 4.2.1-r2

Il log è lunghetto, te lo mando via irc...

----------

## bsolar

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> XFree 4.2.1-r2
> 
> Il log è lunghetto, te lo mando via irc...

 

No, postalo qui. S'è visto di peggio...  :Wink: 

E posta anche XF86Config.

Comunque con il tuo Xfree non dovrebbe essere necessario emerge xfree-drm, il DRM del kernel dovrebbe funzionare.

----------

## Dani Tsevech

XFree86 Version 4.2.1 / X Window System

(protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)

Release Date: 3 September 2002

	If the server is older than 6-12 months, or if your card is

	newer than the above date, look for a newer version before

	reporting problems.  (See http://www.XFree86.Org/)

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.20 i686 [ELF] 

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Mon Mar 31 21:57:44 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Radeon 7000"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) XKB: model: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) XKB: layout: "it"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(--) using VT number 7

(II) Open APM successful

(II) Module ABI versions:

	XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.1

	XFree86 Video Driver: 0.5

	XFree86 XInput driver : 0.3

	XFree86 Server Extension : 0.1

	XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.3

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80008d0c, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3099 card 1106,3099 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b099 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 1186,1300 card 1186,1300 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1106,3038 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1106,3038 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1106,3038 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3104 card 1106,3104 rev 82 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3177 card 1106,3177 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1106,0571 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1565,f613 rev 50 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,5159 card 174b,7112 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) LoadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Module scanpci: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) UnloadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (-1,0,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0xec000000 - 0xedffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Radeon VE QY rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xed000000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0xee001000 - 0xee0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0xee000000 - 0xee0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0xe8000000 - 0xebffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0xed000000 - 0xed00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0xee001000 - 0xee0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0xee000000 - 0xee0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0xe8000000 - 0xebffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0xed000000 - 0xed00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0xee001000 - 0xee0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0xee000000 - 0xee0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0xe8000000 - 0xebffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0xed000000 - 0xed00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.1

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.1.10

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) Module radeon: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 4.0.1

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 6.4.8

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.4. :Cool:  for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets: ATI Rage 128 RE (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 RF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 RK (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 SM (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro PD (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Pro PF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro PP (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Pro PR (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility LE (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Mobility LF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility MF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Mobility ML (AGP)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

	ATI Radeon VE QY (AGP), ATI Radeon VE QZ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility LW (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility LX (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility LZ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QN (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 8500 QO (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 Ql (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 8500 BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9000 If (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon VE QY (AGP) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0xee001000 - 0xee0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0xee000000 - 0xee0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0xe8000000 - 0xebffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0xed000000 - 0xed00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0xee001000 - 0xee0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0xee000000 - 0xee0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0xe8000000 - 0xebffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0xed000000 - 0xed00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] 0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[11] 0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[12] 0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[13] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[22] 0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[23] 0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 16 bits stored in 2 bytes (16 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 565

(II) RADEON(0): Using 6 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(WW) System lacks support for changing MTRRs

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon VE QY (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x5159)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xe0000000

(--) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xed000000

(II) RADEON(0): Video RAM override, using 65436 kB instead of 65536 kB

(**) RADEON(0): VideoRAM: 64512 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Primary Display == Type 1

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) RADEON(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 65536 kB

(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI RADEON VE

(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: R100

(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none

(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 2 sec.

(II) RADEON(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=60 min=12000 max=35000; xclk=15500

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): My Monitor: Using hsync range of 31.50-48.50 kHz

(II) RADEON(0): My Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using mode "1280x1024" (no mode of this name)

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) RADEON(0): Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.1

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

 of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0xed000000 - 0xed00ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0xee001000 - 0xee0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0xee000000 - 0xee0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0xe8000000 - 0xebffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0xed000000 - 0xed00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] 0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[13] 0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[14] 0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[15] 0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[25] 0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[26] 0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1024,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,768) to (1024,770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7421

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

	Solid Lines

	Dashed Lines

	Scanline Image Writes

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		32 128x128 slots

		32 256x256 slots

		16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1540)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7419

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 65000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1048 hend: 1184 httl: 1344

              vdsp: 768 vbeg: 771 vend: 777 vttl: 806 flags: 10

----------

## bsolar

Uhm... ma non vedo nessun riferimento ad agpgart e drm?? Sono abilitati nella configurazione del kernel?

----------

## Dani Tsevech

/dev/agppart

Direct Rendering Manager

Sì, son abilitati :/

----------

## bsolar

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> /dev/agppart
> 
> Direct Rendering Manager
> 
> Sì, son abilitati :/

 

Come moduli?

----------

## cerri

Nel kernel ci potrebbero anche essere, ma in xfree no dato che il log non da nemmeno errore. Posti il tuo XF86-Config?

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Abilitati non come moduli, di solito uso kernel monolitici, son un po' retro  :Smile: 

@cerri: ok, fra qualche minuto lo posto che finisco una cosa   :Wink: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Ho aggiunto Load "dri" ad XF86Config (avevo sbagliato a backupare il file), riporto le sezioni più interessanti...

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] created "radeon" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xd0980000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xd0980000 to 0x40014000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Mode 0x1f000201 [AGP 0x1106/0x3099; Card 0x1002/0x5159]

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] 8192 kB allocated with handle 0xd4884000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring handle = 0xe8000000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring mapped at 0x44172000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring read ptr handle = 0xe8101000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring read ptr mapped at 0x40016000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0xe8102000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0x44273000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP texture map handle = 0xe8302000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP Texture map mapped at 0x44473000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0xed000000

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

(II) RADEON(0): CP in BM mode

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 MB AGP aperture

(II) RADEON(0): Using 1 MB for the ring buffer

(II) RADEON(0): Using 2 MB for vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): Using 5 MB for AGP textures

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1024,3071)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,768) to (1024,770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 2301

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved back buffer at offset 0x600000

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved depth buffer at offset 0x780000

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved 55296 kb for textures at offset 0x900000

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	Solid Lines

	Dashed Lines

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		32 128x128 slots

		10 256x256 slots

		4 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1540)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 2299

(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

Però se da console lancio glxinfo...

name of display: :0.0

libGL error: failed to open DRM: Operation not permitted

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

Da root ovviamente non c'è glxinfo per verificare... Di chi devo fidarmi? XFree.0.log, glxinfo o vediamo di farli combaciare?   :Wink: 

----------

## bsolar

Hai aggiunto

```
Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection
```

Nel XF86Config?

E poi cosa vuoi dire con "da root non c'è glxinfo?" se fai partire X da root glxinfo dovrebbe andare...

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Funziona, grazie bsolar, se mai un giorno ci incontreremo ti devo una birra   :Cool:  Mi sapresti anche dire dove hai trovato quell'informazione?

----------

## bsolar

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> Funziona, grazie bsolar, se mai un giorno ci incontreremo ti devo una birra   Mi sapresti anche dire dove hai trovato quell'informazione?

 

Cosa, del Mode 0666? Mi sembra lo metta xf86config commentato nel XF86Config con una piccola spiegazione, tra le altre cose (tra cui la documentazione su xfree86.org, il manuale di XF86Config ecc...  :Rolling Eyes: )

PS: mi segno la birra, nel caso ci incontrassimo me ne ricorderò...  :Cool: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

http://forum.html.it/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=427653

Segnalo qui l'aggiornamento della mia guida, visto che non si era mai posto il problema del mode 0666 (c'è sempre da imparare   :Cool:  ), sperando che possa essere utile a qualcuno anche in futuro

----------

